# So im working on my set up...



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah im having so many issues ha ha!
Well I have settled to bin cages and I am just having some issues on how big I need.
I have tons of wire cages to sell but I just need to sell them and then go bin cage shopping. Here are my main questions and comments.

1. How many litres is good because I only need to house 1-2 mice in them. And get a few big cages for 1 giant female cage.

2. Dad may be building me a shed  I can't wait I we are!

3. Bedding! ERGH I am not paying tons for bedding can I just stick with newspaper, toilet paper and hay?

Thats all for now I can't think im so busy


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Size of bins is as big as possible anything over 6.5 inches high should have ventilation in the side/s to aid air flow. UK laboratory regulations on cage sizes is currently 200 sq cm floor space per mouse over 30g housed singly or 100g per mouse when housed in groups, sizes should be adjusted accordingly with type of mouse kept as show mice are larger and as such should have larger cages.

Having a shed is great. Only disadvantage is having to go out in all weathers to attend to the mice.

Bedding comes down to personal preference and like feeding is what works best for you and your mice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks. I currently have 60 litre bins only 2 atm.
They are all ready in a shed but it is shared with my dad


----------

